# Favorite Month to Visit Hawaii



## trishpmc (Jan 20, 2008)

We have been to Hawaii three times for two weeks each visit during the last twenty years and have spent time on Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and the Big Island.  We have always gone at the end of August and beginning of September.  We are ready to plan another trip.  We can go any time because our children are grown and on their own, and we don't have to worry about school vacations, jobs, etc.  What is your favorite month of the year to visit Hawaii (least crowded, nicest weather, prettiest flowers, best activities)?
Trish


----------



## linsj (Jan 20, 2008)

For least crowded, I like mid to late September through early December. I go to Oahu more often because it's less expensive. With Hilton it's less points in this time frame. Except for an occasional shower, I've always been there in good weather and less heat than summer.


----------



## BevL (Jan 20, 2008)

We go in the winter time, February, because it's cold and rainy here and I get kinda tired of that.  It's beautiful here in the summer, so I don't want to leave to go somewhere else that's beautiful - I'll save that part!!

But it's definitely a busy time there.

All things considered, is there any bad time to go to Hawaii?


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 21, 2008)

For us, summertime is too crowded (plus, we usually are at Lake Tahoe and the Oregon coast at that time).

Other than that ANY month/timeframe is excellent !!!

Tony


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 21, 2008)

Early October. The weather is still really nice, the islands are less crowded, airfare is cheaper, and you can usually get a great trade.  The last time I visited in October I grabbed a Waiohai oceanview with an AC, got a great last minute airfare and car rental.  I was able to enjoy the entire trip, including food, gas, Christmas shopping, and the 4X4 Movie tour for less than $1,000.  I went alone but even with my husband along it would have only added $250.

But, we have not been there in the spring.  So our next trip will be in late April and early May.  Just to be sure that we have all the information necessary to make an informed decision.


----------



## akdeweyj (Jan 21, 2008)

*When to visit?*

We like to go in late January or early February. It helps to break up our winter's length, because when we get home the days are getting longer and we know that there is only about two months of winter left! That time of year also appears to be a break between the holidays and spring break and it is not very crowded on either the Big Island or Kauai ~ our favorites. We have encountered rain a couple of times while we were visiting in the "winter", but only once did it interfere with our plans.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2008)

If you want to watch whales, you're would be limited to January, February, and early March.


----------



## Palguy (Jan 21, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you want to watch whales, you're would be limited to January, February, and early March.



I would second the months of January and February if you haven't been during that time yet. We just got back from Maui last week and to see the whales is an experience you will never forget. It adds a completely new dimension to Hawaii.

Tom Steele
Charleston, WV


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2008)

I like mid-May and mid-September, before school is out, and after it starts again.  Those shoulder seasons step over the major tourist summer inflow, yet are a solid weather-choice.  All the benefits of summer without the hassle.  Even plane faires can be a bit cheaper.  Stormy weather is down, temps are warm, beaches are less crowded. 

My favorite time of year in the Islands.

Dave


----------



## cookinmamma (Jan 21, 2008)

*I like spring/summer best*

It may depend what you like to do.  We have visited Kauai and Oahu 4-5 times in the last 20 years.  Twice in the winter (just returned from 2 weeks 12/22 - 1/5), and the rest spring/summer.  

Winter can bring alot of rain.  On Kauai this past trip, the weather affected our ability to hike; even if it wasn't raining on the day we wanted to hike, the fact that it had rained the previous day/night and some earlier in the week made trails slick w/ red mud.  People were sliding and falling on the Waimea Canyon trails; also some cane roads to off-the-path beaches may be barely passable or closed.  So if you like to hike but not slip and slide, this is not the time to do it.  On Oahu, we had great weather this past trip, but in 2003 the rain was torrential for about a week solid around Xmas.  Depending where you go, snorkeling and swimming can be dangerous too, b/c of the winter surf.

However, I agree seeing whales is a lifetime experience not to be missed.  If that is something you are interested in then the winter is the time to go!!  And the upside of rain (usually  ) is the rainbows!

Have fun planning!


----------



## Elli (Jan 21, 2008)

If you like it warm and not crowded, I would go toward the end of Sept./beginning of Oct.  Just watch for the date of the Ironman in Oct., when it is very busy on the Big Island.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2008)

*My favorite month in Hawaii . . .*

is any month I'm there.  :whoopie:


----------



## rudy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Whale watching on Kauai or Oahu*

My wife and I have decided to visit both Kauai and Oahu in February, primarily to get away from the winter blues as well as to see the whales.  

Any advice on which island, which part of the island , and which tour companies provide the best whale watching experience?  I realize most prefer Maui for whale watching but are trades landed us Kauai and Oahu.  Any advice  or recommendations are much appreciated!

Mahalo!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 21, 2008)

Early April is awesome.  Light crowds and a few whales left to see.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jan and Feb is the best. We have been many times at all different times of the year. I like Jan Feb because of the whales and also  on Oahu the big waves can be watched on the North Shore. In the summer there are no big waves. In fact we are going Feb 1st to Oahu.


----------



## thepars (Jan 22, 2008)

*April-May*

We've never been there and plan on going to Maui the last week in April through the first week in May.  It's cheaper for one thing.  Did we pick the right time ??  This is a once in a lifetime trip for us.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 22, 2008)

thepars said:


> We've never been there and plan on going to Maui the last week in April through the first week in May.  It's cheaper for one thing.  Did we pick the right time ??  This is a once in a lifetime trip for us.



It's a bummer you'll miss the whales. But I think it'll be a great time on Maui.  The weather will be beautiful, as usual, and you'll miss the crowds.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jan 22, 2008)

Any month, any day, any year


----------



## GrampyBill (Jan 22, 2008)

thepars said:


> We've never been there and plan on going to Maui the last week in April through the first week in May.  It's cheaper for one thing.  Did we pick the right time ??  This is a once in a lifetime trip for us.



We were there last of April last year - for a week.  Absolutly WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Darlene (Jan 22, 2008)

While Hawaii is wonderful any time of year, winter is cooler and the summer is hotter.  The summer heat is not a problem if you have a/c so you can sleep comfortably at night.  What I notice more is the difference in the water temperature.  We like to snorkel, and in the winter time (Dec-Feb) I just can't snorkel comfortably without my shorty wetsuit.  I never take it in the summer.


----------



## rnsnake (Jan 22, 2008)

Our favorite time to go is the middle of May.


----------



## trishpmc (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for your input.  It sounds like anytime is great in Hawaii, but most people prefer January through mid May and mid September through early December.  
Trish


----------



## Mimi (Jan 23, 2008)

Except for a 2-week stay on the Big Island in April, we have always traveled to Hawaii during the summer months during the past 10 years. We just booked 3 weeks in January 2009 to check out the whales (2 weeks at Pono Kai and a week at Maui Schooner). Hope we have better luck than our current So. Cal. vacation where we are stuck in cold, damp and rainy weather. It's still better than freezing temps and snow back east!


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 27, 2008)

*The best time depends on what you are after.*

If you love whales and big wave, choose January or as close to it as possible. If you want to get away from the cold, do the same. I am in Hawaii right now and have also been to Hawaii in March, April, May, September, and October. There is a difference. It is definitely a little colder and rainier in January. Although I haven't worn a jacket yet (I am the last person on earth to feel a chill I sometimes think), I have seen dozens and dozens wearing one in the middle of the day on several days of my stay, but mostly just the in the past week.

Since my favorite place is Hanalei Bay, I'll use it as an example of the ocean action. Between May and September, Hanalei Bay is as still as glass and you will see lots of sailboats anchored in the bay... a beautiful sight. If you gaze at Hanalei Bay in the winter, you will see waves big enough to draw surfers (but definitely no sailboats). Also a beautiful sight. To top it off, last week, for the first time ever, I saw a whale in Hanalei Bay. I watched it spouting periodically for at least an hour from my lanai at the Hanalei Bay Resort and have a few pictures of it, too.

There are a lot of other considerations as well, such as cost vs people watching, etc. But since my main reason for coming is getting away from the cold at home, my favorite is January and February. My current plan is 3-4 weeks within the Dec/Jan/Feb range each year. As I get older I hope to keep on adding on. And, hopefully, I'll find friends who can afford to pay their own way to come along with me!


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 27, 2008)

We always go in January -- no crowds (except at MOC which is always a madhouse LOL), very few kids  (just pre schoolers) -- weather is usually perfect -- warm days, cool nights

We just returned from two weeks -- a week of perfect weather on the Big island, and nearly perfect weather on Oahu (1/2 day of rain).

We already reserved for next January


----------

